# net-im/empathy: Segmentation fault



## AntumDeluge (Aug 22, 2014)

net-im/empathy has built & installed fine (I think). But it exits with Segmentation fault when I try to launch it. I have a feeling the problem has to do with one of the linked libraries.

System:
FreeBSD 10.0 amd64





Build output log continued in next post.


----------



## AntumDeluge (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## AntumDeluge (Aug 23, 2014)

This is the output of `readelf` showing some info on libraries that `empathy` links to.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 23, 2014)

I try to compile it, I got an other error:


```
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.la'
gmake[3]: *** [libempathy-gtk.la] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-im/empathy/work/empathy-2.34.0/libempathy-gtk'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-im/empathy/work/empathy-2.34.0/libempathy-gtk'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-im/empathy/work/empathy-2.34.0'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/empathy.
*** [install] Error code 1
```

...............


----------



## AntumDeluge (Aug 25, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> I try to compile it, I got an other error:



Do you have security/libtasn1 installed? If  Empathy depends on it it should have been built & installed by default but perhaps there is a bug in the port.


```
$ sudo find /usr/local/lib | grep -i libtasn
/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.a
/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.la
/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.so
/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.so.7
$ pkg which /usr/local/lib/libtasn1.la
/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.la was installed by package libtasn1-3.3
$ pkg info libtasn1
libtasn1-3.3
Name           : libtasn1
Version        : 3.3
Installed on   : Sun Jul 20 07:51:53 PDT 2014
Origin         : security/libtasn1
Architecture   : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : security
Maintainer     : novel@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.gnu.org/software/libtasn1/
Comment        : ASN.1 structure parser library
Options        :
	DOCS           : on
Shared Libs required:
	libtasn1.so.7
Shared Libs provided:
	libtasn1.so.7
Flat size      : 1.19MiB
Description    :
libtasn1 library was developed for ASN1 (Abstract Syntax Notation One)
structures management. 

The main features of this library are:

- on-line ASN1 structure management that does not require any C code 
  file generation;
- off-line ASN1 structure management with C code file generation 
  containing an array;
- DER (Distinguish Encoding Rules) encoding;
- no limits for INTEGER and ENUMERATED values

WWW: http://www.gnu.org/software/libtasn1/
```


----------



## talsamon (Aug 25, 2014)

```
uname -a
FreeBSD newgorx 9.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE #0 r268512: Thu Jul 10 23:44:39 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
sudo find /usr/local/lib | grep -i libtasn
Password:
/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.a
/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.so.6.3.1
/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.so
/usr/local/lib/libtasn1.so.6
```

There is no libtasn1.la, and it shouldn't be. There was another thread about that. There should  be the libtasn1.a, not the libtasn1.la. It's a bug.


----------



## AntumDeluge (Aug 25, 2014)

Why should there be no libtasn1.la? It is a very common file type when dealing with libraries. The linker looks in the .la file first if is available before searching for .a or .so libraries.

Also, I am using FreeBSD 10:


> $ uname -a
> FreeBSD FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64



I noticed that I have libtasn1.so.7 while you have libtasn1.so.6. Might have something to do with the compile error you're getting.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 25, 2014)

On FreeBSD-10.0 this problem doesn't exist.



> Please report this to the maintainer of the security/libtasn1. This is case where the .la files of a port are dropped when they shouldn't be. Normally the .la files are not needed but some braindead software still insist on using the .la files to test for existence of a shared library on the system.



from this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=47411&p=265391&hilit=libtasn1#p265270


----------



## talsamon (Aug 28, 2014)

The problem with libtasn1.la is solved. There were leftovers  from earlier versions (libgnutls.la,libgnutlsxx.la, libgnutls-xssl.la, libgnutls-openssl.la).


----------

